# miniature stallion at horse rescue in Ontario



## SHANA (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyway thought I would post this here but this few spot appaloosa stallion has been at Heaven Can Wait Equine Horse Rescue in Ontario for some time. He is registered with AMHR. He needs a home.


----------



## Champ (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe they could geld him and it might make him more adoptable as well as stop people from being able to breed him which could make more minis end up in the same situation as him or worse






If they have his papers have them look up who bred him and let them know that one of the minis they foaled is now in a rescue looking for a home, maybe they would take him back.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 17, 2011)

******* Registered AMHR Stallion*******

 

"CCMF Reach For The Clouds"

(Chief White Cloud X Grosshills Little Mans Class Act )

Homozygous, 2001, Few Spot Appaloosa, black based, 36" tall

"Rio" was foaled in 2001 by "Critter Creek" Miniature Farm in Florida.

We have long admired the incrediable quality of their breeding program and could'nt beleive our luck with obtaining this FEW SPOT stallion of their breeding, who being a 'few spot' is homozygous for Appaloosa colour.

He is also a son of their beloved and honored foundation stallion "White Cloud".

"Rio" a we call this stallion, was imported into Canada as a weanling with his dam, and was sold to western Canada and now is here with us in Ontario.

His very snappy uplifting trot, was a very pleasant bonus, as he sure is well balanced and uses his hocks as well as his knees up front !

Hopefully an indicator he will produce some flashy trotting driving offspring, as well as consistanct Appaloosa colouring

He has excellent bloodlines including Lazy N Little Man,Flaby's El Tigre (Falabella) and is also a great grandson on the legendary Rowdy who is of Arenosa breeding.

******PEDIGREE *******

****************Flabys El Tigre

White Cloud CR

****************World of Miniatures Salt N Pepper

****************Lazy N Little Man, black, 30.5" (Rowdy)

Grosshill Little Mans Class Act,33.75"

***************Craigs Wendy Ann, palomino, 32"






here is what I found on him.


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2011)

Six owners in ten years. That's just plain sad

http://www.heavencanwaitequinerescue.org/reach.html


----------



## Champ (Oct 17, 2011)

This mini is in a rescue along with so many others......why would you keep promoting breeding this stallion when there is obviously so many going to slaughter, being abused, starved or being dumped as it is.....Just because people have miniature stallions who are registerd doesn't mean they should breed them....most would make better geldings!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you Champ!


----------

